

Groupon Business Model Deteriorating in Oldest Markets - tpatke
http://www.businessinsider.com/groupon-s-1-reveals-business-model-deteriorating-in-oldest-markets-2011-6

======
besvinick
While their growth has been absolutely staggering, part of me thinks they
could have done it in a much more effecient way. Do they really need this many
salespeople? Do they really need 925 writers for the site? A reduction in
headcount should be coming and is necessary.

